# Has anyone gotten the free digital download Pokemon game yet with Club Nintendo?



## Scribbler397 (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the digital copy of X or Y from the Club Nintendo Promotion?

I have a couple of questions...

First, did they require you to upload a receipt? They do that sometimes.

Second, if you have a family account, can more than one person on the account participate in the promotion, or is it just one?


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Mar 1, 2014)

the whobadah-whatnow?? What promo was this? I never heard anything about it on bulbagarden or twitter ;0

late to the party as always, seems this has been known for a while 0__0)''

i havent tried it yet. not sure if making another account to register my 2nd copy of acnl is really worth it for a THIRD copy of XY for me (since i barely touched Y anyway)


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to get it, but I'm probably not...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 1, 2014)

50% of my time in TBT are finding people who have said codes.
30% Mafia
20% Everything Else


----------



## Zura (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope my codes work also do you have to buy the the system and a game? Or can you just type the codes and get it?


----------



## a potato (Mar 1, 2014)

What they want you to think is that you have to register one if the games and the system. What they don't really tell you is that you have to link the system with your Club Nintendo account.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 1, 2014)

What promotion? 0.0


----------



## a potato (Mar 1, 2014)

You get a free Pokemon X or Y if you register one of 6 games, and register and link a 3DS to your club Nintendo account.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know how it works. I just want to know how it works if you have a family account and if you have upload a receipt.


----------



## windfall (Mar 1, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> I know how it works. I just want to know how it works if you have a family account and if you have upload a receipt.



I have Y downloading on my 3ds right now. I didn't have to do a receipt and they didn't ask for it.

I messed up and made a new account so idk about the family account thing >_>


----------



## Zura (Mar 1, 2014)

Its not working ive done everything but I don't got my code!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 1, 2014)

They could advertise this stuff a little better


----------



## windfall (Mar 1, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Its not working ive done everything but I don't got my code!



Check out this link: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3743/p/52

If you submitted your system + game codes on a family account, you might have to contact nintendo.


----------



## Libra (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm guessing this is only valid in America? I registered a while ago because there was a promotion for a free Super Mario Bros Deluxe game. I'm a little ' about this (I mean; get a free Pok?mon 3DS game compared to something for the GameBoy...). But hey, good for those who live in the USA! Lucky you!


----------



## Yero (Mar 1, 2014)

Libra said:


> I'm guessing this is only valid in America? I registered a while ago because there was a promotion for a free Super Mario Bros Deluxe game. I'm a little ' about this (I mean; get a free Pok?mon 3DS game compared to something for the GameBoy...). But hey, good for those who live in the USA! Lucky you!



Would also like to know if this is US only...
Have you at least gotten the Super Mario Bros. Deluxe game? 

Oh nevermind...according to the FAQ "This offer is only available to Club Nintendo members in the US and Canada."


----------



## windfall (Mar 1, 2014)

Yero said:


> Would also like to know if this is US only...
> Have you at least gotten the Super Mario Bros. Deluxe game?



It's only for USA and Canada.


----------



## Zura (Mar 1, 2014)

Does anyone here have an unused 3ds pin i lost mying please!im trying to get it for my sister please pm me if you can give me one!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 1, 2014)

windfall said:


> Check out this link: http://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3743/p/52
> 
> If you submitted your system + game codes on a family account, you might have to contact nintendo.



Thanks! This answers all of my questions!

Btw, if anyone has an extra code for one of the qualifying games other than animal crossing or mario kart, I would like to buy one for a family member. I'm paying tbt, or acnl bells.


----------



## Libra (Mar 2, 2014)

Yero said:


> Have you at least gotten the Super Mario Bros. Deluxe game?



I did, but I'm a bit 'meh' that we got some old game while other people get Pok?mon. Good for those people, but I'd love to have a new 3DS game as well!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 2, 2014)

Libra said:


> I did, but I'm a bit 'meh' that we got some old game while other people get Pok?mon. Good for those people, but I'd love to have a new 3DS game as well!



You guys had all sorts of promotions that the US didn't have. There was an ACNL one a little while after it was released.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, does anyone know if Canadian codes work in the US, or vice versa, or are they all just considered NA codes?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 2, 2014)

windfall said:


> It's only for USA and Canada.



I hate stuff like this that only affects USA, Canada and Japan :C There are people in other parts of the world too ykno.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Mar 2, 2014)

I really want that promotion but since I've already registered my 3DS already, I can't get another one >_> And I still don't have another game with that are included because I registered my AC:NL that I dl'd at midnight.


----------



## windfall (Mar 2, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> You guys had all sorts of promotions that the US didn't have. There was an ACNL one a little while after it was released.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if Canadian codes work in the US, or vice versa, or are they all just considered NA codes?


I think they're all consider NA codes since we're all in the same region for NOA. 

And I agree with the promotions thing - the EU got the ACNL one, the buy 3 get one free promotion, as well as the MH3 gift and hunt promotion, which were all within 2013.


----------



## Flop (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm (hopefully) getting it tonight!


----------



## a potato (Mar 2, 2014)

I got it last night. :3


----------



## Sumemr (Mar 2, 2014)

My boyfriend got it for me last night since he hadn't registered any of his stuff yet & he has both X and Y already c:


----------



## Souji (Mar 2, 2014)

I would get it if I was in US or Canada  (but I would rather have another ACNL than another Pokemon X/Y... Why is PAL region ACNL that doesn't cost over 50 dollars so hard to find urgh)


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 2, 2014)

I got it today! I haven't played it yet though.


----------



## Venn (Mar 2, 2014)

How would this work if you got the 3DS XL AC Package thing.


----------



## a potato (Mar 2, 2014)

It would work the same way. When you enter a code for an XL, it asks what type it is. It doesn't recognize the color.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 2, 2014)

Yay getting it today <3


----------



## Zura (Mar 2, 2014)

Any one got a spare code?


----------



## nynylynn (Mar 3, 2014)

Anybody have a spare code for the eligible games (except Animal Crossing)? Willing to trade multiple 5-6IV Kalos Born competitive shinies for it!


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Spoiler





<3 Wonder what I'll do with this copy :] Wonderlocke probably.


----------



## unravel (Mar 3, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please go to sleep I think ur high


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Well it took 3 hours but now it's installed. 

But I still literally don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 3, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Well it took 3 hours but now it's installed.
> 
> But I still literally don't know what to do with it.



I have the same problem! It took an hour to download here. Then it took 20 minutes to do the update, and another 20 to install bank. I left transfer to download until today.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Scribbler397 said:


> I have the same problem! It took an hour to download here. Then it took 20 minutes to do the update, and another 20 to install bank. I left transfer to download until today.



well it took me only 10 minutes to download the update so im pretty happy to know that my wifi isnt utter crap =)

*not implying yours is though :]


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 3, 2014)

Farobi said:


> well it took me only 10 minutes to download the update so im pretty happy to know that my wifi isnt utter crap =)
> 
> *not implying yours is though :]



My internet works super fast sometimes, and super slow at others, typically slowly during high traffic times. It took me 2-3 hours to download league of legends to my pc, because I did it on a Friday night (My computer contributed to that though. I need a new one. This one is slowly and painfully dying).


----------



## GameAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone have one of the 6 game codes so i can please download this for my lil brother pleasse

- - - Post Merge - - -

I registered his 3ds but have none of those games


----------



## Xanarcah (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a question about the Club Nintendo promo!

So I registered a console and a qualifying game and it told me that I could download Pokemon X or Y. I haven't chosen one yet. 

I'm assuming that after I select a version, I get a code that I type into the Redeem Download Code box in the EShop and then the download starts. 

According to this, you can't do the promo twice unless you have a family account, etc. 


What I want to know is: Can I buy someone else's download code (after they've redeemed the pair of qualifying console/game codes) and I'll be able to download the version I didn't get with my download code? 

Like, let's say I choose Pokemon Y. Can I buy someone else's Pokemon X download code and it will download fine?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Mar 3, 2014)

nynylynn said:


> Anybody have a spare code for the eligible games (except Animal Crossing)? Willing to trade multiple 5-6IV Kalos Born competitive shinies for it!





GameAddict said:


> Does anyone have one of the 6 game codes so i can please download this for my lil brother pleasse
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I registered his 3ds but have none of those games



Out of curiosity, did you guys join just to ask for codes? I see you both have a post count of 1.


Reminds me of this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?110627-Ditto-Safari&highlight=ditto+safari

where like 20 people joined just to try to get a ditto safari.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 3, 2014)

@Xanarcah - I think it'll work fine.


----------



## Xanarcah (Mar 4, 2014)

Farobi said:


> @Xanarcah - I think it'll work fine.



Thanks for your reply. : D

It seems like it would work, logically, but it's always nice to see other opinions too.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 4, 2014)

I find it really odd that more and more people buying this code have to give a backstory like " the code is for my ____" . the code is for myself and I am not ashamed to say that.


----------



## Zura (Mar 5, 2014)

Yep my brother is downloading it right now!


----------



## Regal (Mar 5, 2014)

I registered my 3DS and stuff but I cannot for the life of me figure out where they have the "To-Do List" located.


----------



## Zura (Mar 5, 2014)

Regal said:


> I registered my 3DS and stuff but I cannot for the life of me figure out where they have the "To-Do List" located.


Here


----------



## Farobi (Mar 5, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Yep my sister is downloading it right now!



Didnt u say in flop's profile that it's your brother playing?


----------



## Zura (Mar 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Didnt u say in flop's profile that it's your brother playing?



Lol wow first to find out ok here's the story: 

It was first for my sister but she got it on her own so then i wanted to help my brother get it! But I didnt wanna change my massages because people would think I was lying and getting it for myself so I just started saying sister lol! Congrats Sherlock Homes


----------



## Farobi (Mar 6, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Congrats Sherlock homes


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a 3DS XL code but I'm still looking for a game code..


----------



## puppy (Mar 6, 2014)

i got the code but i need a new SD card.
gonna get it tomorrow


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah same. I got the code but I need a bigger SD card.


----------

